# Trial Bike



## hardtail_Dh (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ich hab mir jetzt ein Trial Bike zusammengestellt und es stehe halb aufgebaut hier rum nur ich kann noch nciht fahren da mit 
! Ritzel fehlt und 2 kein kettenblatt habe.
könnt ihr mir sagen was sich da am besten eigne tich hab eine kurbel von Czar und einen Echo Urban Rock Ring 18 Z. .
Was heißt das ich ja vorne 18 Zahn brauche durch den rocktring den ich gekauft hab.
Hoff ihr könnt mir da schnell helfen weil mich kribbelt es schon.
Danke im voraus 
Jan


----------



## Sasha (8. Juli 2009)

Hey jan,also ich weiss nicht genau ob du jetzt 20" oder 26" fahren willst!
Ich kan dir aber sagen das bei einem 26" die meisten leute (ich auch) eine uebersetzung von 18:15 fahren,dh. du hast vorne 18 zahne und hinten 15...

welche uebersetzung bei 20" gefahren wird weiss ich nicht,aber du kannst ja etwas im netz suchen,nach 20" komplettbikes und gucken was da fuer eine uebersetzung aufgebaut ist!

Versuch es doch einfach mal bei trialmarkt.de

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2009)

da du an der Belgischen/niederländischen grenze wohnst, will ich dirdeine Rechtsschreib fehler mal verzeihen ..
Bestell doch auf www.Trialmarkt.de
da gibts Freilauf ritzel für vorne, zuhauf..


da ist mir aber einer zuvorgekommen 

Beim 20" nimmst du 18 zu 12


----------



## Sasha (8. Juli 2009)

Passt zwar gerade nicht ganz zum thema,aber da wir gerade von uebersetzungen reden...

Ich will mir im august nen four play ala danny macaskill zusammenbasteln!
Welche uebersetzung wahre da sinnvoll?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe,faehrt danny ja eine uebersetzung die nicht so trial gaenging ist,oder?

Da es ja nen 24" ist wuerde ich auf 18:14 tippen,aber ist dieser gang evntl etwas leicht fuer street / skatepark?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2009)

müsste hinkommen...


----------



## hardtail_Dh (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Danke für so schnelle Antworten ich glaube ich bin einfach zu dämlich ein Kettenblatt auf Trialmarkt zu finden.
Ich kenne die Siete da ich meine ganzen teile dort herhabe ich fahre übrigens bzw werde 26" Fahren.
Und ja in Belgien schreibt man halt was flotter dafür sind die Fritten aebr ungeschlagen.
Also 18: 15 was meint ihr den Freilauf oder nit das is die frage und Freilauf für vorne ??  Da versteh ich halt nix ich fahr nämlich normal donwhill kla und Bmx udn da hab ich eine Geisha dran was natrlich würs trial fahren nicht geht zu unstabiel.

Gruß und danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2009)

An die Kurbel kommt ein 18 Zahn Freilaufritze (Tipp:Monty) und auf die Nabe hinten steckst/schraubst Du ein 15ner Starrritzel 
Frontfreilauf heiÃt es einfach, weil Du das Freilaufritzel auf die Kurbel schraubst. Man kann das auch auf die Nabe schrauben, dann mÃ¼sstest Du aber vorne eine Kurbel mit 22 Zahn Ritzel haben, starr natÃ¼rlich.


----------



## jan_hl (9. Juli 2009)

Sasha schrieb:


> Passt zwar gerade nicht ganz zum thema,aber da wir gerade von uebersetzungen reden...
> 
> Ich will mir im august nen four play ala danny macaskill zusammenbasteln!
> Welche uebersetzung wahre da sinnvoll?
> ...



wie auf seiner homepage zu lesen ist, faehrt er eine fuer 24" typische 22:16 uebersetzung.

ich hab die gleiche uebersetzung an meinem 24er und bin der meinung dass 22:16 fuer den skatepark zu leichtgaengig/langsam ist. ich werd demnaechst mal 22:14 oder 22:12 testen, das sollte besser passen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte damals am Base auch 22:16 und fand es in Ordnung fÃ¼r alle Bereiche. Bin normal getrialt, konnte aber auch auf der Dirtstrecke schon recht anstÃ¤ndiger Doubles etc. gescheit mitnehmen.


----------



## hardtail_Dh (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo wollt mir jetzt von Tryall das 18 Zahn Freilaufritzel holen denk ma das das mit der CZar Kurbel. Allerdings wie montiert man den das Freilaufritzel an das Tretlager ich hab 128mm innenlager was ja laut angabe passen müsste.
????


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, es kommt an die Kurbel! Die Kurbel hat ein Gewinde fÃ¼r den Freilauf. Das Tretlager hat damit nichts zu tun, auÃer dass es 128mm haben muss, damit der Freilauf an der Kurbel nicht am Rahmen oder sonst wo schleift.

P.S. Statt TryAll lieber Monty, ist robuster und gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2009)

MONTY ist baugleich mit dem MOE


----------



## CityTrial (9. Juli 2009)

Was nicht heisst ,dass es die gleichen Materialien verbaut hat ,wie das Monty.

Ich glaub ist aber günstiger ?!


----------



## hardtail_Dh (9. Juli 2009)

Aso hab jetzt das gewinde gefunden. Hehe und ma einfach jetzt das Tryall geholt
hoffe is jetzt schnell da denn dann will ich loslegen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## hardbike85 (10. Juli 2009)

das stimmt ich fahre den moe samt kurbeln und ich muss sagen da mein bruder auf seinem kamel den neuen freilauf von monty fährt das es wirklich der gleiche ist ein top alternative zu dem vom monty.


----------



## Sasha (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte da mal noch ne frage!
Wenn ich mir das four play zusammenstelle,wollte ich nicht unbedingt ne 22 : 16 übersetzung fahren,eher ne 18 : 12,meint ihr das geht auch klar?
Oder ist nen 12er ritzel hinten zu klein,wegen kette und kettenstrebe oder irgendwelchen anderen gründen?!
Dachte da an einen Freilauf 18t für vorne und nen schraubritzel 12t für hinten...

gruß


----------



## siede. (15. Juli 2009)

22:16 = 1,375
18:12 = 1,5

dann doch lieber 18:13 = 1,385, sonnst wirds anstreng zum trialen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (15. Juli 2009)

Oh,ja,du hast recht,wie hab ich nur gerechnet?! 

  22       16
-  4      -  4
-----    -----
  18       12


----------



## hardtail_Dh (16. Juli 2009)

Also die umstellung auf Trial Bike hab ich mir echt schwerer vorgestellt.
Komm super zurecht und denk das ich bei meinem Bike nix falsch gemacht habe.
Dank an euch alle 
Gruß Jan


----------

